# Brahmas



## jerryjanice (Mar 22, 2016)

New to raising chicks. When the weather gets hot (Alabama), do I need to add a fan in the coop?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi jerryjanice, Welcome to Chicken Forum! I suppose you have Brahmas?
I have fans running in my coop all the time in the summer. I put ice in their water. I'm in Florida. I also have my coops and runs in the shade. Every bit helps.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Welcome. I'm in Florida as well. I have fans running all the time in the coop during the summer. I also have a fan in each hen house and they blow air OUT a vent. Fresh air is sucked in through the other vents...indirect airflow all the time including at night.


----------



## jerryjanice (Mar 22, 2016)

I thought that would be the solution. Thanks for your information.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, do you see a difference with blowing the air out?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

With this setup I have now, I have the fan facing the roof just to keep the air moving. 

Something to think about adding, JJ, are misters. Yes, our humidity is off the charts but it makes a huge difference in the area temp. 

After saying all of that, I have Silkies. Silkies do not do as well in the heat as other breeds.


----------

